# Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen



## GERLike (3. Februar 2013)

*Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

Hallo,

ich will mir auf ein Pc Linux installieren, also ich klick auf Installieren und der pc lädt ein paar Dateien, dann kommt das und es geht nicht mehr weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

Ist vielleicht die ISO beschädigt, lade sie nochmal herunter.
Am besten ist es aber wenn du Linux über eine CD/DVD bzw über einen USB Stick installierst.


----------



## Jimini (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

Die unteren Zeilen der Fehlermeldung kann man nur sehr schwer entziffern, aber ich meine, da "ATA Bus Error" herauszulesen. Teste mal, ob die HDD / SSD an einem anderen SATA-Port funktioniert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GERLike (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

ich habe mehrmals die ISO Datei heruntergeladen (auch verschiedende) und auch 2 mal den Sata kabel an ein anderen Steckplatz gesteckt. Kann es sein, dass die Festplatte kaputt ist?


----------



## blackout24 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

Mach mal in Windows Crysal Disk Info und poste ein Screen der SMART Werte.


----------



## GERLike (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

ich hab kein Windows drauf. Oder ist das nicht wichtig?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

Mit welchem Programm lädst du denn die .iso auf den Stick?
UnetBootin hat bei mir beispielsweise nie funktioniert. Ich nutze immer Linux Live USB-Creator. Ein tolles Stück Open Source, hat bisher jedes Mal anstandslos funktioniert. Vielleicht versuchst du es einfach mal damit.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*



GERLike schrieb:


> ich hab kein Windows drauf. Oder ist das nicht wichtig?


 Verstehe dann aber den Satz nicht 


> also ich klick auf Installieren und Windows lädt ein paar Dateien


----------



## Solarius (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

Was für ein Linux ist es denn? Welche Version?

Oft reicht es, eine neuere Version zu nehmen.  Falls auch das nicht funktioniert, hilft es machmal, ein ganz anderes Linux zu nehmen.


----------



## Jimini (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

Die Installations-CD bzw. -DVD müsste auch die Option bieten, dass du das Betriebssystem erstmal ausprobieren kannst, ohne etwas zu installieren. Dort führst du dann das Terminal / die Konsole aus und gibst folgendes ein:
sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda

Unten sollten dann die Werte verschiedener SMART-Parameter angezeigt werden. Davon machst du dann am besten ein Bild und lädst es hier hoch.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GERLike (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

ich habe unetbooting genommen -.-
ich versuchs gleich mal mit nem anderen programm


----------



## Jimini (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*



GERLike schrieb:


> ich habe unetbooting genommen -.-
> ich versuchs gleich mal mit nem anderen programm


Ich würde mich eher auf die Festplatte konzentrieren bzw. auf die Fehlermeldung (siehe mein erstes Posting hier im Thread). Wenn das System Probleme mit einem Laufwerk meldet, solltest du dem erstmal nachgehen (siehe mein zweites Posting hier im Thread). Danach kannst du immer noch schauen, ob es am Bootmedium liegt - davon gehe ich in dem Fall aber nicht aus. Es wäre schließlich ärgerlich, wenn du jetzt zig verschiedene ISOs / Sticks / Rohlinge durchprobierst, nur um dann festzustellen, dass irgendwas mit der Festplatte nicht in Ordnung ist.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: je mehr Infos du zu deinem System geben kannst, desto besser. Vor allem, welche Distribution du nutzt und was die (schlecht lesbare) Fehlermeldung besagt.


----------



## GERLike (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4958413 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe dann aber den Satz nicht


 
sry, angewohnheit windows zu schreiben, ich meine natürlich den pc

selbst mit dem anderen USB-Installer geht es nicht. Muss wohl ne neue Platte kaufen, statt Windows 7. Aber was komisch ist, die Platte hat vor der Neuinstallation in einem anderen Rechner ganz normal funktioniert.


----------



## >M.Pain (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

Als erstes was hast du für ein System? CPU,Board,Graka u.sw. Welche Linux Distro willst du überhaupt installieren? Ubuntu, Linux Mint, Open Suse?
Wird auf diesem Rechner nur Linux laufen oder ein Dualboot? Was für Bios Einstellungen hast du? Festplatte auf IDE oder AHCI?

Unetbootin herunterladen:UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads

Distro wählen, hier eine Übersicht aller Distros mit ihren Vor und Nachteilen:DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.

Du hast dich für eine Distro Entschieden dann lies weiter.

Unetbootin starten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auf dem Bild Diskimage aktivieren und den Pfad der Distro angeben. Wenn Unetbootin fertig ist, hast du im Fenster 2 Optionen, Jetzt neu starten oder Beenden, du wählst Beenden. USB Live Stick ist fertig.

USB Stick in den Computer wo Linux drauf soll. Vom USB Stick Booten (e.v.t im Bios einstellen) dann kommt das Unetbootin Menu, einfach auf Default lassen und mit Enter bestätigen.

Das Live System startet, jetzt hast du die Möglichkeit Linux zu installieren in dem du auf das Icon klickst (Install Linux oder was auch immer)


----------



## GERLike (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

CPU: i5 3350P
Mainboard: Asrock H77 Pro4
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix 1600 CL9
GPU: Palit 8400gs Super 500MB
Festplatte: Samsung 250GB
Linux Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop

Wurde 1 mal mit UNetboootin und 1 mal mit Universal USB-Installer auf eine externe Festplatte berannt (auf der externen Festplatte ist noch eine Datensicherung).
Im Bios kann ich nichts mit IDE oder AHCI einstellen  oder ich finde das nicht.


----------



## Solarius (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*



GERLike schrieb:


> Linux Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop.


Das ist etwas altes. Man darf die ISOs nicht mit UNetbootin herunterladen. UNetbootin läd meistens veraltete Versionen herunter.  Lade dir die neueste Ubuntuversion herunter. Die kannst du dann mit UNetbootin auf den USB-Stick schreiben. Dann klappt es vielleicht schon.
Das neueste Ubuntu gibt es hier:
Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu

Wenn du auch mal deine Hardware testen willst, dann probiere mal Parted Magic:
downloads

Aber ich glaube, wenn du die neueste Ubuntuversion verwendest, dann klappt das auch.


----------



## GERLike (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

ok werde ich machen


----------



## Solarius (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

Ich habe jetzt auch in meiner Liste noch einmal darauf hingewiesen. Es wäre zu schade, wenn jemand wegen soetwas denken würde, dass Linux auf seinem Computer nicht läuft. Es ist sehr sinnvoll, immer die neueste Version des gewünschten Linux zu nehmen. Denn auf einer älteren Version sind  womöglich noch nicht die notwendigen Treiber für die Hardware vorhanden.


----------



## Jimini (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*



Solarius schrieb:


> Es ist sehr sinnvoll, immer die neueste Version des gewünschten Linux zu nehmen.


 Eine Anmerkung am Rande: du meinst sicherlich "Distributionen" statt "Linux". Denn "Linux" bezeichnet in der Regel nur den Kernel - welcher natürlich auch in zig verschiedenen Versionen und Flavors verfügbar ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## >M.Pain (3. Februar 2013)

Wie schon erwähnt wurde die neueste Distro nehmen. Wenn dir Unity gefällt einfach auf der Ubuntu Homepage 12.10 64 bit runterladen.

Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu

Als Alternative und sehr Einsteiger freundlich kann ich dir noch Linux Mint empfehlen.

Download - Linux Mint

Linux Mint kriegst du mit verschiedenen Fenstermanagern (Desktopoberfläche) Mate, Cinnamon, KDE und XFCE wobei mir Cinnamon am besten gefällt.

Was auch noch wichtig ist, Ubuntu 12.10 oder Linux Mint 14 bieten nur Support bis April 2014. Wenn dir langzeit Support wichtig ist musst du dir Ubuntu 12.04 LTS oder Linux Mint 13 herunterladen.

Dieses Jahr im April kommt dann Ubuntu 13.04 LTS, wahrscheinlich Zeitgleich auch Linux Mint 15.

Schau noch im Bios bei der Bootreihenfolge wo die Laufwerke aufgelistet sind ob du eine Option hast die sich (UEFI BOOT) nennt. Wenn ja deaktivieren. Linux hat noch Probleme damit.



GERLike schrieb:


> Wurde 1 mal mit UNetboootin und 1 mal mit Universal USB-Installer auf eine externe Festplatte berannt (auf der externen Festplatte ist noch eine Datensicherung).
> oder ich finde das nicht.


 
So wie ich das verstehe benutzt du eine externe Platte um ein Live System zu erstellen.
Nimm lieber einen USB Stick, 1 GB reicht. Oder brenn dir das heruntergeladene ISO auf eine CD (CD reicht)

Du hast kein Brennprogramm was ISOs brennen kann? Hier bitte: CDBurnerXP - Download - CHIP Online

Solltest du in der Zwischenzeit das OS aufgestzt haben ist es Wichtig als allererstes die Updates aufzuspielen. Bei Ubuntu im Suchfeld (Aktualisierungsverwaltung) eingeben und Updates installueren.

Bei Linux Mint empfehle ich Grundsätzlich ein Update via Terminal.

Terminal eingabe (der Reihenfolge nach)

sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

P.s Danke Jimini, ich war zu schnell auf der Antworten Taste


----------



## crusherd (3. Februar 2013)

Die gleiche Fehlermeldung habe ich auch bekommen, als ich Ubuntu 12.04 LTS über Wubi installieren wollte. Erst durch ein UEFI/BIOS Update wurde die Festplatte korrekt von Ubuntu erkannt.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## >M.Pain (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*



crusherd schrieb:


> Die gleiche Fehlermeldung habe ich auch bekommen, als ich Ubuntu 12.04 LTS über Wubi installieren wollte. Erst durch ein UEFI/BIOS Update wurde die Festplatte korrekt von Ubuntu erkannt.
> 
> Gruß
> crusherd


 
Eine Wubi install hab ich nie gemacht. Ist doch direkt aus Windows heraus? Da bevorzuge ich doch lieber die Methode aus der Live Session heraus.


----------



## crusherd (3. Februar 2013)

Wubi fand ich eine gute Alternative ohne lästiges Grub. Mein alter bootloader blieb erhalten. 

Seit Ubuntu die neue Version vo Grub verwendet, hatte ich immer wieder Probleme mit der Bootreihenfolge und Konfiguration von Grub. Mal wurde Windows nicht mehr erkannt oder Einstellungen wurden einfach zurückgesetzt.
Außerdem ist doch der neue grub immer noch Beta oder?

Mit Wubi hat man auch noch ein natives Ubuntu, das in einer einzigen Datei verwaltet wird. Ergo ist ein Umzug oder Backup einfach.


----------



## >M.Pain (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

Bei den neuen Distros kommt Grub 2 zum Einsatz. Ob noch Beta kann ich auch nicht sagen.

Hier ein bisschen Hilfe solltest du dich mit Grub auseinandersetzen wollen: GRUB 2

Hatte die von dir beschriebenen Probleme nie. Hab auch Dualboot, auf SSD Linux Mint 13 und einer normalen Platte Win 8 Pro.


----------



## Solarius (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

Hallo GERLike. Ich bin schon ganz gespannt. Woran lag es denn nun? An der veralteten Ubuntu-Version? Oder hat ein Bios-update geholfen, wie crusherd vorgeschlagen hat? Oder war es ein Hardwarefehler?


----------



## GERLike (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

ich werde mir jetzt wohl Windows XP installieren, Linux wird mir langsam zu DOOOF


----------



## >M.Pain (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*



GERLike schrieb:


> ich werde mir jetzt wohl Windows XP installieren, Linux wird mir langsam zu DOOOF



Eigentlich Schade. Ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, wenn du schon an der Installation scheiterst und nicht gewillt bist dich in die Materie ein bisschen einzulesen solltest du es wirklich sein lassen und Windows wieder installieren.

Auch wenn du die Installation geschafft hättest, können später trotzdem Probleme auftreten wo du gezwungen wärst dich mit der Materie Linux intensiver zu beschäftigen.

Sollte von deiner Seite aus diesbezüglich kein Interesse oder Zeit vorhanden sein, würde ich an deiner Stelle bei dem bleiben was du kennst.

Schade das wir nicht weiterhelfen konnten.

Gruss Pain


----------



## Jimini (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

Man muss dazu sagen, dass eine Installation nicht grundlos fehlschlägt. Wenn es da Fehler gibt, liegt es meistens an einer zu alten Version oder an Hardwareproblemen. Daher wurden hier im Thread bereits einige Möglichkeiten genannt, dem auf den Grund zu gehen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GERLike (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Linux Installation bleibt immer hängen*

es nur so, es könnte die Festplatte kaputt sein, das Bios könnte zu alt sein. Es könnte so vieles sein. Jedoch habe ich wieder was gelernt, falls ich nochmal Linux installieren sollte/muss


----------

